# Expats Living in Bangkok



## sammycandice (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My names Sammy I'm from Australia and Ive been living in Bangkok for about 6 months. I'm a english teacher by day and enjoy being social at night. if anyone was interested in grabing a drink sometime let me know wouls be great to meet more expats!


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Join a book appreciation club?


----------

